# Pawing kids



## Keebler (Jan 9, 2009)

I am new to keeping goats and i have two new kids that are about two months old. One is male and one is female. The female is pretty independent, coming to me but not staying very long, whereas the little male goat is always running up to me, nipping at my clothing, pressing his head against me, and pawing me. I mean all the time! I am just curious if this means anything. Is it a good thing or a bad thing? lol Thanks!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I think he just wants attention all the time, :greengrin: he also probably wants to jump and play on you...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with jenna.....he is wanting your attention....I have one that does that.....It is so cute.....unless they have muddy feet. :doh: ..LOL :greengrin:


----------



## Keebler (Jan 9, 2009)

Yea i have to say it is totally adorable!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...you have yourself a "wanna be in your back pocket all the time" type goatie!! I have 2 does and 2 bucks that are like that....always wanting attention! The younger doe even does the pawing to the other does.....just so they know that she is around!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My Jitterbug does that all the time :roll: and yes Pam when they have muddy hooves ... so anoying :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's for sure... stacey..... :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Keebler said:


> Yea i have to say it is totally adorable!!!


You will not think its totally adorable when he is and adult and still doing it.

Smack him on the nose and stop this behaviour now before it gets dangerous.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I have to keep reminding Jitterbug that such behavior is NOT allowed. Mia does it at times but I do what they say for dogs when they jump on you "quick knee to the chest and turn your back" It doesnt feel so great to have a 65lb doe jump on you and paw you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep... and on top of that ...when you have your back turned and all of a sudden ..one rears up and has there 2 front hooves in the middle of your back...that is a shock...not comfortable... :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its bad enough with minis I cant imagine a boer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy...they are heavy...and the shock you get...because it is so unexpected.... :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

.... YOU HAVE BEEN CLAIMED!!!


you are now HIS human. all attempts of other goats to claim you are futile.. there is no escape.





JK. but you have been claimed. and he will continue to jump up on you.. which is not fun.. my lamancha claimed me.. and so did memphis.. so they fight over the claim.. i just flick their noses.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> yep... and on top of that ...when you have your back turned and all of a sudden ..one rears up and has there 2 front hooves in the middle of your back...that is a shock...not comfortable... :shocked:


Try having a yearling angora doe with all four feet on you ... 'back surfing'

Chelsea used to do that everytime I was squatting the paddock to grab something off the ground, pull out a weed, fix a fence etc. Not fun


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

2 of our does this to each other and to me as well. They will paw each others backs for a very long time, while the "pawee" just stands there and looks like she is in bliss.. I wonder if it is comforting to them? When they do it to me, I do have to keep pushing them down because it can become love overload 

Jennah


----------



## Keebler (Jan 9, 2009)

SDK said:


> .... YOU HAVE BEEN CLAIMED!!!
> 
> you are now HIS human. all attempts of other goats to claim you are futile.. there is no escape.
> 
> JK. but you have been claimed. and he will continue to jump up on you.. which is not fun.. my lamancha claimed me.. and so did memphis.. so they fight over the claim.. i just flick their noses.


That is funny that goats "claim" us! It is cute but I will have to be carefull that it doesnt become obnoxious. So far he is the only one that does it, and I am hoping he will be my breeding buck. My other male just became a wether. I only have 6 goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> .... YOU HAVE BEEN CLAIMED!!!
> you are now HIS human. all attempts of other goats to claim you are futile.. there is no escape.


SDK ....too funny..... :ROFL: but I am "HER" human ..LOL :greengrin:



> Try having a yearling angora doe with all four feet on you ... 'back surfing'
> 
> Chelsea used to do that everytime I was squatting the paddock to grab something off the ground, pull out a weed, fix a fence etc. Not fun


keren...Oh that would be uncomfortable..... :shocked:



> 2 of our does this to each other and to me as well. They will paw each others backs for a very long time, while the "pawee" just stands there and looks like she is in bliss.. I wonder if it is comforting to them? When they do it to me, I do have to keep pushing them down because it can become love overload


Jennah...it could be ..."I'll scratch your back ...if you'll scratch mine"......that is cute... :greengrin:


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

If you are planning to leave your buckling intact, do not allow him to play with you that way. It may be cute now, but it won't be when he's full grown and in rut. Bucks need to be taught from little on who is in charge. Otherwise you may have an aggressive buck on your hands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatkid...that is very good advice....it is something to really be careful about.... :wink: 
thanks for bringing it to our attention... :greengrin:


----------

